# How One Guy Responded When The ATF Knocked On His Door



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553225233670307840


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

that was a woman who actually as I understand it was a felon 

but the ATF would be wise to visit the local pd and take one with them , they just think they are above it all and they are so few and seldom and unidentified that it causes issues


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> that was a woman who actually as I understand it was a felon
> 
> but the ATF would be wise to visit the local pd and take one with them , they just think they are above it all and they are so few and seldom and unidentified that it causes issues


There are standardized protocols for things like this. If that wasn't staged, that Fed is fortunate that it wasn't worse for him.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

No, that was all real.
That Fed is an ex cop who was previously busted for shoplifting wine from a liquor store.
If anyone should know to obey an LEO's commands it should be him.
Worst line in the video was when he responded to "Get down on the ground" and he says "That isn't gonna happen."
Then of course we get to hear him plead of his medical condition and that his wife is pregnant and he can't breathe.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

What to do if the ATF knocks on your door and wants to check your firearms inventory:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I got an email with the second video today.

He never did say if you have to comply with an ATF check or not.

That first one is hillarious.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553225233670307840


This just doesn't get old. Pet killer karma sucks bro. I saw it on Twitter too.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Danaus29 said:


> I got an email with the second video today.
> 
> He never did say if you have to comply with an ATF check or not.
> 
> That first one is hillarious.


A warrant is required.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> A warrant is required.


So if they come knocking at your door with the local police/sheriff to check to see if you still have guns you just bought....What do you do???? Tell them to get the fuzz off your property or lock them out while you retrieve one of the guns you just bought? 

I know they have to have a warrant to come in, and one would be an idiot to invite them in, but what about if they are standing on your porch with local police?

Prevention would be to buy only one gun at a time, for now.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You are polite and you ask if they have a warrant. When they tell you that they do not, then you politely say "No".
You can honestly say you don't trust the government anymore and unless they have authorization via a judge, they are welcome no farther than your porch. It doesn't matter how many LEOs are out there.
BTW, the second you see government vehicles out front is when you grab your phone and start recording.


----------

